# amsoil or rotella?



## mn250r (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm running amaoil now. I also hear a lot of good reviews about rotella
I see people saying its a good idea to change your differential oil a lot if you ride in water. That could get expensive with amsoil. What are your thoughts on amsoil vs rotella?
Thxj


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

most people just put the cheapest stuff they can in the front diff, especially if you're gonna be changing it after every good water ride.


----------



## csmith (Apr 26, 2010)

I run rotella in the motor and front diff but I always have plenty around for the truck


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

have you brute guys tried putting marine grease in the void behind the seals to help keep water/dirt out? i use it and hardly ever have milked diff oil.


----------



## Tempsho (May 28, 2010)

csmith, what oil weight do you run?


----------



## csmith (Apr 26, 2010)

Rotella T. 15w40

greenkitty7, I always have a milked diff after I get into any water, even with new seals. I've tried marine grease and a type of non hardening rtv. It help for a ride but water always finds it's way in


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

hmm thats crazy.. kawi should do something about that. i wish i had a brute to waterproof, i just about guarantee i could come up with something.


----------



## csmith (Apr 26, 2010)

It's a sacrifice for the power I guess


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

i run rotella t on my prairie and I ride it hard most the time, no problems here


----------

